# Green Screen: My Codec Nightmare - Windows Media Player and Quicktime



## Edoardo (Aug 18, 2004)

Dear Tech Support Guys,

I have recently been experiencing problems with Windows Media Player and Quicktime playing streaming videos, and occasionally videos that I have on hard-drive, in which a green screen takes over the visuals, leaving only audio. Also computer judders to a halt if I leave the green screen running.

I read an internet discussion dating 2003 (here) which recommended uninstalling all codecs and replacing them with ffdshow, a sort of all-in-one codec. I could not find any codecs I felt safe about removing and so just installed ffdshow.

I looked for codecs on my computer via device manager and found the following:

3ivx D4 4.5.1
DivX 5.2.1 Codec
ffdshow Video Codec
iccvid.dll
Indeo video 5.10
ir32_32.dll
ir41_32.ax
iyuv_32.dll
msh261.drv
msh263.drv
msrle32.dll
msvidc32.dll
msyuv.dll
tsbyuv.dll

I am not sure if the above rings any alarm bells but if there are some codecs that definately shouldn't be there i.e. might be causing clashes, please tell me.

On another note, I found that ffdshow also allowed for vorbis and flac; the former which I could only play using winAMP and the latter which I could not play at all on the computer. Therefore I ticked the boxes in ffdshows options on the installation hoping that they would play in WMP. They still will not work with WMP. I'm wondering whether ffdshow codec has actually done anything at all.

I don't really understand what is meant to happen when you install a codec like this, or any codec for that matter. Should a codec automatically allow the format in question to open on any media player once installed, or is it more complicated than that?

I hope you will be able to help me around the green screen problem, and could hopefully clarify why I still cannot play .flac and .ogg in Windows Media Player.

Many thanks,

Edo


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try updating your codecs:

www.free-codecs.com

On the left menu, choose the K-Lite Codec Pack. That codec pack seems to be the most reliable to me. Download the Full Pack (there is a Standard and a Full pack). That should help you with your codec issue.


----------



## Edoardo (Aug 18, 2004)

Thank you, I have got the full pack as you recommended. The problem hasn't shown up yet. Fingers crossed.

But can I ask what has the codec pack actually done? What does it do? *I still cannot play .ogg files or .flac files* even though K-Lite has been installed using 'Lots of Stuff' as a setting (where it basically ticks all the boxes).

The .ogg and .flac are not being recognised by wmp10.  Please help!

Thanks


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Might be best to not install any codec packs.

Take a look here for your ogg and flac needs:

http://www.illiminable.com/ogg/


----------



## Edoardo (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks Mystic Eyes, however there is still a problem.

Although I can now play .ogg and .flac, the *Windows Media Player timebar does not move for Ogg nor can I play more than 1 in a row* - i.e. I can't create a list, or play an album. Flac whilst not having the timebar problem also has the Ogg's latter problem.

Is this the same of for you or other users? Or are any of you able to play more than one ogg/flac on a list without problems?

Many thanks again Mystic,

Edo


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Have youtried a different player? there are a bunch that i googled that should help


----------



## Edoardo (Aug 18, 2004)

What player do you suggest? I would like one that preferably supports nearly all types and allows playlists to be created regardless of format. Am I being too optimistic in thinking that such a player exists?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Probably  Though I think RealPlayer does.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Edoardo said:


> What player do you suggest? I would like one that preferably supports nearly all types and allows playlists to be created regardless of format. Am I being too optimistic in thinking that such a player exists?


I haven't any Flac files but QCD handles OGG files properly. They have a Flac plugin (among others). Might be worth a shot.

http://www.quinnware.com/index.php


----------



## Edoardo (Aug 18, 2004)

Thank you, QCD works well, it would be better than WMP if only it allowed you to look at your library, rather than have to open a playlist all the time. Why won't someone make a player that just works and does everything in one?!?!?


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

Excuse the necrophilia but...

I'd say download CCCP (*C*ombined *C*ommunity *C*odec *P*ack) and then download WinAMP.

Instant win in most cases, but then new media formats come out and you'll end up having to download something else, but CCCP hasn't failed me yet.

Or use VLC media player, no codecs required to download at all.


----------



## muzakir (Jun 25, 2007)

I have installed Darwin Streaming Server and the main objective is to view the .sdp file in windows media player 11 generated by wirecast broadcaster which is a live video broadcast .

By right window media player doesn`t support the playing of mpeg4 format. i installed a few codecs and get WMP to play mpeg4 files to play successfully. 

While playing live broadcast which is in mpeg4 format,it manage to play but appears to be black screen all along.Both Quicktime and Real player manage to play the file.

anyone knows what should i do to resolve this problem or any settings should be done?


----------

